# Italian camera



## Dany (Oct 16, 2019)

Italy is wrongly considered by some camera collectors as a minor nation as far as photographic production is concerned.
For instance, cameras produced by Ducati are pure gems.
This camera from my collection is named Alba 64 and was produced by the Italian company Albini (Ganzini & Namias) circa 1914
It uses 6.5x9 cm plates and is fitted with a doublet lens. The focusing is made by moving a lever on the front of the camera bed that moves the lens holder forward and backward.
I like the design of the struts.


----------



## compur (Oct 16, 2019)

Bellissima.


----------



## Dany (Oct 17, 2019)

Come una regazza !


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 17, 2019)

Cool. That's a beauty. There's something fun about focusing a camera that way, at least I guess for those of us that love old cameras.

It looks like it's smiling with a moustache.


----------



## Dany (Oct 18, 2019)

A better view of the focusing lever system:





Focusing by means of a lever has been adopted by some camera manufacturers. An example of such system in my collection is the folding "alligator" from the German Foth.


----------



## IanG (Oct 18, 2019)

Very nice.  Remarkably like the Newman & Guardia Sibyl cameras, but there were other similar British cameras.

I know that some Italian engineers designed shutters etc for British manufacturers like Thornton Pickard, their names are on the Patents.

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 18, 2019)

That's a little different than what I was thinking of, thanks for showing it close up. You find a lot of unusual cameras compared to what I've found, Kodak and more Kodak! Except for some Agfa, Konica, Voigtlander, and umpteen brands of vest pockets.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 22, 2019)

Monte Bella!


----------

